# Ghost Grafix airbrush- reppin Dallas TX



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Guys , wanted to introduce my work with some pix, ive been painting for about 8 years now ,and its time for me to drop my t-shirt paint and ROCK some KANDIES , its tough but i learn very fast and i learn from each piece i do, im a self taught so its taking me a bit longer to learn how to paint murals and such,






























































































im nowhere near an expert , but i do know my equipment and my colors. 

thanx ! any comments , tips are helpfull.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome work on this F150 !
Like it much !

Great .


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

lookin good homie! you need to go all out on the hood


----------



## sin2clown (Jul 18, 2007)

how much on a 16 inches bmx


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

here is a pinup im working on ,
i got about 7 hrs on it so far, slow n steady,


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

good work bro... keep the pics coming......


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

finished!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 7 2009, 09:38 PM~15905177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bitchin! ...i need to flake out a panel so you can do some work on it


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 3 2009, 06:20 PM~15862555
> *Hey Guys , wanted to introduce my work with some pix, ive been painting for about 8 years now ,and its time for me to drop my t-shirt paint and ROCK some KANDIES , its tough but i learn very fast and i learn from each piece i do, im a self taught so its taking me a bit longer to learn how to paint murals and such,
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work and good detail on your murals


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

orale duke! you can flake out this panel if you like , i just dont know what else to do on it.

YO! gimmie a kool project , im always lookin to do sumthin different.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx , for tha compressor Bro! let me know if you need any custom paint .... i got yo back!


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:biggrin: NICE WORK KEEP IT GOING ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

killer work and killer kolors homie


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 7 2009, 08:38 PM~15905177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn VERY Nice!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 7 2009, 08:38 PM~15905177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year! :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

happy new year! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

How much to do something like this, but just the murals? its very nice!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

about 1000 -1200
with some patterns,
depends how may pin ups or portraits you want ,


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

heres is a new project i been working on , been taking me long cuz of the lettering i having to redo it a cuple of peices a cuple of times since i cant get the vinyl to stick right,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 3 2009, 07:20 PM~15862555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you do really good on the females, :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Feb 9 2010, 07:09 AM~16558071
> *heres is a new project i been working on , been taking me long cuz of the lettering i having to redo it a cuple of peices a cuple of times since i cant get the vinyl to stick right,
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: WOW that's Fucking Awesome Ghost! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ima_r_tiste (May 23, 2005)

Hey ghost! How have you been? 


Denise


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

HI DENISE , THANX CHECKING OUT MY POST.









miklo was able to clear it and made it shine like a mirror!!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

HAD TO FREEHAND 90% OF THIS PIECE!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Mar 29 2010, 11:33 PM~17040497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Apr 7 2010, 07:22 PM~17127058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's So Cool!  :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

was that ms dani .. the one on the ground?


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

i checked and yes she is.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

you doing a firme job


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thnx ,im just trying to put my work out there , and i have good friends tht are helping me do that.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

oh and would you beleive i did tht truck hood in two days.?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx ! heres some moe work ...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome Work! I like your Sig the lil Airbrush with Ghost on it that's Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx i been workin on a bike for the longest i hope i git er dun soon. more pix to come!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jul 24 2010, 03:32 AM~18128593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



badass work homie gonna look good on the MC :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Man, you are talented....When the word gets out...you will have a lot of work !

PM me your address & phone....one of our guys wants to do some murals.

Later


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009+Jul 24 2010, 03:32 AM~18128593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 picked this up today and man :wow: cant wait to put it on the MC


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Post up the cooler if you got any pics


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Doing Big things Perro :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

nice work that shit takes some skills i just got a air brush from harbor frieght but i have to get a air hose that will fit the air brush


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 25 2010, 01:33 PM~18136954
> *nice work that shit takes some skills i just got a air brush from harbor frieght but i have to get a air hose that will fit the air brush
> *


i use iwata airbrushes with HOUse of KOlor .an


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jul 24 2010, 06:45 AM~18128948
> *
> 
> Man, you are talented....When the word gets out...you will have a lot of work !
> ...


my email [email protected] 
phone 972 904 4033 leave a message if i dont answer please 

thanx for the props man


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 24 2010, 09:41 PM~18133588
> *x2 picked this up today and man  :wow: cant wait to put it on the MC
> *


Thanx man HOpefully i can get some good work out of this ...

it was a pleasure workin on such a fine car!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

some closeups


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

ill get pix of the cooler later


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jul 24 2010, 03:32 AM~18128593
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This right here if fucking sick GREAT WORK!
:thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thats a better picture ..thnx for the post ..


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

looking good man


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jul 24 2010, 05:32 AM~18128593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass mural bro great job


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

this one was on wego champ 09


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Aug 1 2010, 02:15 AM~18197579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Aug 1 2010, 02:08 AM~18197563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 07_IMPALA_214 (Nov 5, 2009)

how much to do sum like diz 




















on diz pedal car??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

saw your work in person sunday. bad ass. get ready im about to fill up your shop :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice ...thanx for checking out my work. looking forward towork with you


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Aug 31 2010, 02:21 PM~18452548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: tight! real nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

real nice work!!!!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Aug 31 2010, 03:21 PM~18452554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm ready wen u r :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

very nice work


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx again homie


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 16 2010, 02:34 PM~18584434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

<a href=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/i/1004487.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7163/1004487.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/i/1004488.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1817/1004488.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/i/1004489.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3514/1004489.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img265.imageshack.us/i/1004491r.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/2224/1004491r.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://img213.imageshack.us/i/1004495.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/8863/1004495.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

SOME MORE GREAT WORK FROM GHOST!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18584688
> *<a href=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/i/1004487.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7163/1004487.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/i/1004488.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1817/1004488.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/i/1004489.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3514/1004489.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

NICE ! HEY JON DINT KNO U EVEN POSTED THE WORK HAHA...I SHULD BE ON HERE MORE OFTEN.... 
cant wait to see it all put together .

KOOL PIX CHRIS .THNX FOR POSTIN ... GHOST MURALS AINT EASY..HARD TO SEE WHAT U DOIN.LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 17 2010, 01:28 AM~18589093
> *NICE ! HEY JON DINT KNO U EVEN POSTED THE WORK HAHA...I SHULD BE ON HERE MORE OFTEN....
> cant wait to see it all put together .
> 
> ...


ill get you more pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Sep 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18584688
> *<a href=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/i/1004487.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/7163/1004487.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/i/1004488.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/1817/1004488.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> <a href=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/i/1004489.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/3514/1004489.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


Chris just dropped parts from clearin them. They r way better in person. Thxz bro u got down wit em :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

lil something goin down


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Sep 24 2010, 07:07 AM~18650202
> *lil something goin down
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

THANX RAM ! im too lazy to post pix lol


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2010, 08:56 PM~18579677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it looks 3d since the patterns are behind the plexi..rite?


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 25 2010, 12:44 AM~18657409
> *it looks 3d since the patterns are behind the plexi..rite?
> *





















  u getting down bro!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you for the quick responce. this guy is the real deal right here. well worth whatever he charges. looking forward to doing alot more business with you soon :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 2 2010, 11:44 AM~18718206
> *thank you for the quick responce. this guy is the real deal right here. well worth whatever he charges. looking forward to doing alot more business with you soon :biggrin:
> *


X100 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

glad i could help.thnx for the props!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Late nite bump


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

OH YES!! that is a killa looking truck.. post pics once its all put together.

"LUNCH MONEY" WON TRIKE OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 15 2010, 08:56 PM~18579677
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 11 2010, 10:41 PM~18788145
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 12 2010, 04:33 PM~18793199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post all the pics you want champ :biggrin: ill post mine later


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

looking good


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

heres a good pic of trike airbrushed by ghost :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

dats the good stuff ..thanx for posting


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

more work from ghost :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18843786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18843786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats clean


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

very kool pix ! thnx lik chris!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how much would you charge for some airbrushing down the sides of a regal?
pm me with info...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Oct 20 2010, 03:25 AM~18858558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 20 2010, 12:36 AM~18857770
> *very kool pix ! thnx lik chris!
> *


sup ghost nice meetn u yesterday


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Oct 26 2010, 09:09 AM~18911450
> *sup ghost nice meetn u yesterday
> *


watup gee... kool meeting you guys too. hopefully we can do bizdness togethr soon.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

another ride ghost got his hands on


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx ram for the pics !. i shuld invest in a camera so i can take good pix.i start off door jams like these at
$ 700 cleared. thts alll four doors and the back insides.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 30 2010, 03:32 PM~18948141
> *thanx ram for the pics !. i shuld invest in a camera  so i can take good  pix.i start off door jams like these at
> $ 700 cleared. thts alll four doors and the back insides.
> *


what about jams on a two door impala


----------



## sincitymafia (Feb 5, 2009)

HEY BRO I NEVER SAID THANK YOU FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY SONS TRIKE... THE JESSE JAMES THEMED BIKE YOU DID FOR ME FOR THE SUPERSHOW... THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK YOU DID.... WILL MOST DEFINITELY BE CALLING YOU UP AGAIN...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

im pretty much free for the next project... so give me a call im npw curently working an an auto body shop with michael leal. so we can pretty much do evrything at the shop. check his work out so give us a cal for any body work ,custom paint and airbrushing


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

thats whats up got some more work 2 send u maybe mid of the month


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> HEY BRO I NEVER SAID THANK YOU FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY SONS TRIKE... THE JESSE JAMES THEMED BIKE YOU DID FOR ME FOR THE SUPERSHOW... THANKS FOR THE GREAT WORK YOU DID.... WILL MOST DEFINITELY BE CALLING YOU UP AGAIN...
> [/quote
> 
> glad u liked the bike. kandi murals are always the best for me. john did a great job pattering it out too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sick ass work


----------



## crazyimpala63 (May 17, 2002)

ghost2009 great job on the airbrush the work you do is bad ass. what type of compressor and gun are you using or which would you recommend for ceramic figurines my mom needs one dont know which to use or buy for her any help will be appreciated thanks


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx man.! id need to know what kind of paint will u be spraying..as far as compressor u can ptetty much use anything i got a nailertwin tank compressor just as long it has a tank and a regulator.and is rated at med-heavy duty



im thinking about having lessons on airbrushing at my house.. i have a cuple more people willing to pay for lessons on lettering and portraiture on t shirts as well as auto.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 2 2010, 12:44 AM~18964669
> *thanx man.! id need to know what kind of paint will u be spraying..as far as compressor u can ptetty much use anything i got a nailertwin tank compressor just as long it has a tank and a regulator.and is rated at med-heavy duty
> im thinking about having lessons on airbrushing at my house.. i have a cuple more people willing to pay for lessons on lettering and portraiture on t shirts as well as auto.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 2 2010, 12:44 AM~18964669
> *thanx man.! id need to know what kind of paint will u be spraying..as far as compressor u can ptetty much use anything i got a nailertwin tank compressor just as long it has a tank and a regulator.and is rated at med-heavy duty
> im thinking about having lessons on airbrushing at my house.. i have a cuple more people willing to pay for lessons on lettering and portraiture on t shirts as well as auto.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

some recent more work by ghost


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 4 2010, 04:20 AM~18982239
> *some recent more work by ghost
> 
> 
> ...



HMMM.... I think I saw that top one today???? That Artwork is badass!!! I cant wait for my stuff to get done. Soon..........very soon! Good meeting you today Anthony!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

good meeting you too mike. yeah man ill most deff. hook ur ride up man. good thing we basically neighbors.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 7 2010, 05:26 AM~19006241
> *good meeting you too mike. yeah man ill most deff. hook ur ride up man. good thing we basically neighbors.
> *


san anto to dallas connected :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 4 2010, 03:20 AM~18982239
> *some recent more work by ghost
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 7 2010, 12:48 PM~19007818
> *san anto to dallas connected :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 7 2010, 07:26 AM~19006241
> *good meeting you too mike. yeah man ill most deff. hook ur ride up man. good thing we basically neighbors.
> *


Hell yeah! I appreciate it. And let me know when you have stuff going south. RPS at your service :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

i got my facebook back up n running. find me [email protected] anthony pineda .. check out my GHOST page !more pix coming soon


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ghost/158026670895068


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 








some of the latest work by ghost


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Work looking real nice Ghost, keep the paint a flowin.......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 10 2010, 05:00 AM~19032171
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


wow. looks dope


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup Ghost, pics lookin tight....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 2 2010, 01:44 AM~18964669
> *thanx man.! id need to know what kind of paint will u be spraying..as far as compressor u can ptetty much use anything i got a nailertwin tank compressor just as long it has a tank and a regulator.and is rated at med-heavy duty
> im thinking about having lessons on airbrushing at my house.. i have a cuple more people willing to pay for lessons on lettering and portraiture on t shirts as well as auto.
> *


that would be kool for my daughters. PM me price and specifics.


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

nice wk homie...
hitt me up if someone need kandy paint


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19077118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

yes thts the good stuff great pictures John!. 

you guys alredy kno who to hit up for the best in high quality work . 


. WE use the best equipment ,the best paint and the best techniques. put years of experience behind tht and u get top notch work....this goes for my homies Michael,John 
T,Lil Chris,Chad ...and many more talented fellow artists.

AND THANX TO ALL THE GUYS WHO PUT THEIR RIDES/TRUST IN ME .
THANX EVERYONE FOR PUTTING OUT MY WORK. 

_GHOST-


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 16 2010, 02:16 AM~19079980
> *yes thts the good stuff great pictures John!.
> 
> you guys alredy kno who to hit up for the best in high quality work .
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

more work.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

*one reason i dont post too many pics is because ,,,,,ive had many guys use my pictures claiming is their work...kinda tired of it ....people cant take pride in their own work so they use my pictures to lie to other people and take credit when its not theirs lol its pathetic.*


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 24 2010, 12:55 AM~19149360
> *one reason i dont post too many pics is because ,,,,,ive had many guys use my pictures claiming is their work...kinda tired of it ....people cant take pride in their own work so they use my pictures to lie to other people  and take credit when its not theirs lol its pathetic.
> *


That sucks! Don't see what good it does for them when it comes time to back up there skills on a job. May have to consider adding a watermark to your pics so it will make it a bit thougher for them...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

ive got thousands of pix. i need to pay some one to do it for me..i kno theres programs for it but i dont have the time for it..

for example : the negra modelo f150 is my cuzins truck i did and michael leal painted. sum foo had the nerve to go up to my cuzin and claim HIS cuzin did his truck he had showd him pictures he took on a cellphone saying his cuzing painted it LMFAO!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 24 2010, 10:50 AM~19151966
> *ive got thousands of pix. i need to pay some one to do it for me..i kno theres programs for it but i dont have the time for it..
> 
> for example : the negra modelo f150 is my cuzins truck i did and michael leal painted. sum foo had the nerve to go up to my cuzin and claim HIS cuzin did his truck he had showd him pictures he took on a cellphone saying his cuzing painted it LMFAO!
> *


i can do you some watermarks on my free time? 
just let me know what you want done and what not.

i wish i had the money to get some work done by you. you are a master at this
hands down

keep it up bro


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 23 2010, 11:49 PM~19149274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I've seen that mural somewhere    :confused :biggrin: :


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

real good work..


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

bad as work


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 24 2010, 10:53 AM~19152415
> *i can do you some watermarks on my free time?
> just let me know what you want done and what not.
> 
> ...


yeah! thatll be greate .. i got like 2000 pix i need watermarked ....ill send u a pm when im ready :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 24 2010, 12:13 PM~19153063
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: I've seen that mural somewhere        :confused :biggrin: :
> *


haha ino huh?? these are some of my fave portraits ... they're done in a pearl silver and white...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 24 2010, 10:50 AM~19151966
> *ive got thousands of pix. i need to pay some one to do it for me..i kno theres programs for it but i dont have the time for it..
> 
> for example : the negra modelo f150 is my cuzins truck i did and michael leal painted. sum foo had the nerve to go up to my cuzin and claim HIS cuzin did his truck he had showd him pictures he took on a cellphone saying his cuzing painted it LMFAO!
> *


 :thumbsdown: That Sucks!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

happy thanxgiving!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte. 
Here's a side view pic. Car was REMIXXXED due to some unfortunate events. Car came out better than before. But I guess thats what's supposed to happen anyway. I'll wait till after LOS MAGNIFICOS to post pics of the top of the car.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Clean work


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Nov 27 2010, 10:18 PM~19179478
> *Clean work
> *



x2


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 28 2010, 12:35 AM~19179687
> *x2
> *


That goes for your monte too


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PRESIDENTEZ_@Nov 28 2010, 12:42 AM~19179762
> *That goes for your monte too
> *



Thx bro!


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 10:54 PM~19179218
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> Here's a side view pic. Car was REMIXXXED due to some unfortunate events. Car came out better than before. But I guess thats what's supposed to happen anyway. I'll wait till after LOS MAGNIFICOS to post pics of the top of the car.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: monte looks sik. Ghost outdid himself again


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 23 2010, 11:55 PM~19149360
> *one reason i dont post too many pics is because ,,,,,ive had many guys use my pictures claiming is their work...kinda tired of it ....people cant take pride in their own work so they use my pictures to lie to other people  and take credit when its not theirs lol its pathetic.
> *


ohh yea that sucks but its just something that always seems to happen, welcome to the world of kustom paint. It happens to my boy J(Mad One)all the time, he had a truck on the cover of truckin that he did all the paint and stripe work on and got no credit in write up on it. someother guy and the owner did. it always pisses me off to see stuff like that ,but he just says "i know i did it". keep up the good work ghost, you are showing your own style that will be reconized as yours without spoken words.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 28 2010, 01:57 AM~19180321
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: monte looks sik.  Ghost outdid himself again
> *



Thx bro! Not bad for a daily :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

It was nice Meeting you Today Ghost  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 28 2010, 05:53 PM~19184026
> *Thx bro! Not bad for a daily :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: by far 1 of the cleanest dailys I've seen!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Nov 28 2010, 08:33 PM~19184775
> *:0
> :wow: by far 1 of the cleanest dailys I've seen!
> *



Thank u sir!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 28 2010, 10:31 PM~19187177
> *Thank u sir!
> *


yes it is ..THANX TO JHON TWITTY FROM KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS.it sparkles at nite too lol

this credit board is just the beginning for this monte


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 28 2010, 06:24 PM~19184698
> *It was nice Meeting you Today Ghost  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH! its was nice meetin u too .its always nice chating it up with fellow painters. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 29 2010, 03:51 AM~19188140
> *yes  it is ..THANX TO JHON TWITTY FROM KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS.it sparkles at nite too lol
> 
> this credit board is just the beginning for this monte
> *


Hahahaha! That it Do!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 29 2010, 02:53 AM~19188142
> *YEAH! its was nice meetin u too .its always nice chating it up with fellow painters.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 10:54 PM~19179218
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> Here's a side view pic. Car was REMIXXXED due to some unfortunate events. Car came out better than before. But I guess thats what's supposed to happen anyway. I'll wait till after LOS MAGNIFICOS to post pics of the top of the car.
> 
> ...


You had painted rockers before didn't you?


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

no i didnt . i forgot who did..mike knows. those things are off it now .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2010, 11:58 PM~19196211
> *You had painted rockers before didn't you?
> *


i did them


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 29 2010, 11:58 PM~19196211
> *You had painted rockers before didn't you?
> *


Yeah I did have the rockers muraled out but thru the daily grind of the weather the paint started coming off. So at that point I decided it was best to jus polish them out. Show-Bound (Sam Salazar) out of Lubbock did them.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

some sketches and pencil drawings...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Dec 1 2010, 12:51 AM~19207329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: no joke how much?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

SOME MORE ART BY GHOST


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

[
















[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 PM~18843786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen this truck at the car show cant wait to take you my trunk


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My Monte Carlo


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Ghost :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year Ghost!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

some recent work from ghost just a sneek peak more 2 come


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx ram.for postin.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 18 2011, 12:32 PM~19629656
> *thanx ram.for postin.
> *



No prob bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Jan 18 2011, 07:18 AM~19627983
> *some recent work from ghost  just a sneek peak more 2 come
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

bout 36 hrs of work....full color mural. all hok.. .thanx bratt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 23 2011, 10:37 AM~19672948
> *bout 36 hrs of work....full color mural. all hok.. .thanx  bratt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks drastic


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wat up bro. Wat u workn on?


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

i did all the murals on Lunch money,, 

*EXCEPT THE BACK KANDI GREEN LUNCH BOX.. THAT IS OG ABEL'S MURAL*

I had the honor to have my work next to his.


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 25 2011, 01:14 AM~19690301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

im workin on a bike ...top secret..lol 

stayin up late agin...too high on paint i guess lol


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

posting up some old stuff


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> im workin on a bike ...top secret..lol
> 
> stayin up late agin...too high on paint i guess lol
> [/qui
> ...


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

fo sho will be by end of this week


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 25 2011, 02:22 AM~19690349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 25 2011, 01:25 AM~19690369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Missy Elliot that's Awesome!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bumpp


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Mar 31 2011, 07:17 PM~20230079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work, see you haven't lost your touch. I still plan on getting you to work on the 85 caprice for me but waiting on paint to get done. :banghead:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Easter *Ghost!!!* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

dayum this stuff is old now .. gotta put up some new stuff.. gonna be work on a waiting list soon

send me friend requests on facebook Anthony grafix


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://youtu.be/csDIHc9ZgQQ


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

ghost2009 said:


>


That is badass homie.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

ALOT OF HOURS ON THIS ONE


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

ghost2009 said:


> View attachment 357065





ghost2009 said:


> View attachment 357067
> 
> ALOT OF HOURS ON THIS ONE





ghost2009 said:


> View attachment 357069


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

THANX BRATT FOR THA LOVE


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

ghost2009 said:


> View attachment 378246


beautiful work!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE DASH PIECE HOMIE !! see u soon to finish off the car !! CAME OUT BADASS !!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

no prob .. car gonna be badazz


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

laredo85 said:


> some recent work from ghost just a sneek peak more 2 come


:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:nice work homie


----------



## fallstown2163 (Mar 15, 2010)

Much props to the homeboy ghost man u doing it bro ...ill have to hit u up next time I need a mural B-)


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

thank for the pix! AUgie


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## jason57 (Jan 8, 2013)

looken for a price for a mural on a trunk lid.


----------

